
Playwright 1.0. Cross-browser testing and automation library for the modern web - LemonHotdog
https://medium.com/@arjunattam/fast-and-reliable-cross-browser-testing-with-playwright-155c0e8a821f
======
holler
Just started using playwright for automated browser e2e tests and so far it
seems very promising. I have run into a few issues where e.g. clicking buttons
more than once, but have had to punt on it for the moment. Coming from
webdriver/selenium, definitely excited to dive deeper into it.

